# Additions to my All in one top down collection



## RosD

There is going to be a new baby girl born into our family and Mum to be Kristy loves hand knits and pink. This is the start of my gift to her with plenty more to come. I haven't decided which baby shawl and or blankets to
make for her little darling. I just know I'm going to very busy and enjoying it. I really love Marianna's patterns


----------



## Jalsh

I actually gasped when the photos came up. Gorgeous knitting,lucky baby.


----------



## Paula N

Beautiful work


----------



## birsss

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Grammax8

Wow...you have been busy. Your work is perfection....great!


----------



## BarbaraSD

you do beautiful work and your model is precious.


----------



## RosD

Jalsh said:


> I actually gasped when the photos came up. Gorgeous knitting,lucky baby.


Thank you so much 💞


----------



## RosD

Paula N said:


> Beautiful work


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

birsss said:


> Beautiful knitting.


Thank you💞


----------



## Frannyward

Oh My Goodness. Your work is beautiful. What a lucky little baby. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RosD

Grammax8 said:


> Wow...you have been busy. Your work is perfection....great!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

BarbaraSD said:


> you do beautiful work and your model is precious.


Thank you, Sophie is gorgeous and her Mum loved the hoodie so much that I am making Sophie another one in the next size 💞


----------



## ADW55

Beautiful work, love the colour.


----------



## RosD

DeeDeeJenks said:


> Beautiful work, love the colour.


Thank you, it's my favourite colour in the Sirdar Snuggly Kisses. I hope they keep making it. I've made lots of things in this colour and still have a little bit left 💞


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

What beautiful outfits. It is great that the Mum loves hand knitted items.


----------



## RosD

scottybearNSW said:


> What beautiful outfits. It is great that the Mum loves hand knitted items.


Thank you. Yes I'm very happy Kristy loves hand knits, I told her just to tell me if and when she wants me to stop making her stuff. Probably won't happen. I'm definitely ok with that💞


----------



## RosD

scottybearNSW said:


> What beautiful outfits. It is great that the Mum loves hand knitted items.


Sorry double post


----------



## maggie45

What a beautiful colour, i love all your knitting, lucky Mum to have a continuous supply of knitted items for years to come.


----------



## RosD

maggie45 said:


> What a beautiful colour, i love all your knitting, lucky Mum to have a continuous supply of knitted items for years to come.


Thank you. While Kristy loves and wants them, I will just keep on making things 💞


----------



## Jenval

So very pretty love the colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Frannyward said:


> Oh My Goodness. Your work is beautiful. What a lucky little baby. Thanks for posting.


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

Jenval said:


> So very pretty love the colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you 💞


----------



## Swedenme

All your knitted items are absolutely gorgeous The little baby who receives them is going to look beautiful


----------



## vershi

Wow, beautiful knitting, I love them all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willi66

Lovely work


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> All your knitted items are absolutely gorgeous The little baby who receives them is going to look beautiful


Thank you, when I have photos of the baby wearing them I will post them on KP 💞


----------



## RosD

vershi said:


> Wow, beautiful knitting, I love them all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

willi66 said:


> Lovely work


Thank you 💞


----------



## Grannie maggie

Beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Grannie maggie said:


> Beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you 💞


----------



## kiwiannie

Very pretty,beautiful baby, beautiful work.


----------



## RosD

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty,beautiful baby, beautiful work.


Thank you💞


----------



## Rhonda-may

Wow there all so beautiful


----------



## Rhonda-may

Wow there all so beautiful


----------



## speni

beautiful work


----------



## RosD

Rhonda-may said:


> Wow there all so beautiful


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

speni said:


> beautiful work


Thank you 💞


----------



## CARABELLA

Beautiful work.


----------



## RosD

CARABELLA said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you 💞


----------



## lynncarol33

Love the work and the color, lucky baby!


----------



## RosD

lynncarol33 said:


> Love the work and the color, lucky baby!


Thank you 💞


----------



## Aussie48

So beautiful. What wonderful work.


----------



## RosD

Aussie48 said:


> So beautiful. What wonderful work.


Thank you💞


----------



## Knittingkitty

Wow, everything is soooo beautiful, what a wonderful gift for the baby!
Sophie looks so happy in her hoodie!  Great job!


----------



## olithia

Beautiful work ! &#9829;


----------



## RosD

Knittingkitty said:


> Wow, everything is soooo beautiful, what a wonderful gift for the baby!
> Sophie looks so happy in her hoodie!  Great job!


Thank you, I'm making it in the next size for her, because her mother loves it💞


----------



## RosD

angelaine said:


> Beautiful work ! ♥


Thank you💞


----------



## Katsch

How wonderful your work is and the Mom and baby are lucky :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> How wonderful your work is and the Mom and baby are lucky :thumbup:


Thank you Katsch 💞


----------



## babybop

Beautiful work.


----------



## RosD

Thank you Babybop &#128158;


----------



## Naneast

So sweet! All are beautiful.. :thumbup:


----------



## 84275

All gorgeous, lovely colours


----------



## RosD

Naneast said:


> So sweet! All are beautiful.. :thumbup:


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

dccjb said:


> All gorgeous, lovely colours


Thank you💞


----------



## Pocahontas

All that pink is just breathtaking! Your work is flawless.


----------



## RosD

Pocahontas said:


> All that pink is just breathtaking! Your work is flawless.


Thank you Pocahontas, the new Mum to be loves pink.💞


----------



## Cyber Granny

Oh how stunning, love the pattern on the tops, I dont think Marianna ever thought her little top pattern would have been so famous, I think it has gone around the world a few times already.
You must try the Turkish vest, its also one of Mariannas, that she kindly translated from Turkish to english.


----------



## RosD

maryann1701 said:


> Oh how stunning, love the pattern on the tops, I dont think Marianna ever thought her little top pattern would have been so famous, I think it has gone around the world a few times already.
> You must try the Turkish vest, its also one of Mariannas, that she kindly translated from Turkish to english.


Thank you, I will try the Turkish vest. I absolutely love Marianna's patterns. I sent these photos to Mum to be Kristy and she loves them. 💞


----------



## MacRae

Oh these are grand! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BE FREE

That's beautiful work. Where did you find the hat patterns ? I noticed the bottom part is different then the original pattern where can i find that pattern?


----------



## Kathieh

I was wondering what pattern the bottom part is, and the hooded top I made for my son, I still have the pattern somewhere though its a little worse for wear now but my son is 32
Your knitting is perfect are they all mariannas pattern


----------



## Liz at Furze

Those are absolutely delightful. I was told on Friday that I'm going to be a Grandma for the first time...ridiculous excitement here...I love to know what the stitch pattern is for that first little dress - it's just gorgeous. Someone posted a similar stitch pattern recently but also didn't know what it was. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## redquilter

You do incredible work. I love the pattern on the body of these sweaters.


----------



## Windbeam

Lovely sweater set!


----------



## paljoey46

Wow, these are adorable. That is going to be one well dressed baby.


----------



## janis blondel

Oh my! Your knitting is fantastic, so neatly done and the colours are amazing. I can't stop looking at your pictures.


----------



## RosD

MacRae said:


> Oh these are grand! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you 💞


----------



## gevereth

It is just magnificent ! Could you share please the lace pattern of the top picture ? I LOVE it. Thank you.


----------



## grandmatimestwo

So beautiful! I'm sure the mom to be will love it!


----------



## knittinginma

Absolutely gorgeous! Robin in MA


----------



## nuthouse

RosD, Beautiful work & lovely adaption of Marianna's pattern. What is the stitch you used for the body called & how many pattern repeats did you use? I would love to try your version & I always need a pattern to work from.


----------



## RosD

BE FREE said:


> That's beautiful work. Where did you find the hat patterns ? I noticed the bottom part is different then the original pattern where can i find that pattern?


Thank you, the hat pattern is also from Marianna Mel, it is a free pattern on Ravelry. For two of the hats I did the exact pattern, the other two I just replaced the body of the hat with the lacy diamond stitch. The Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo is also a free pattern on Ravelry, which I also used for the all in one top down💞


----------



## Evataz

Wow... What a wonderful work. Lucky baby.


----------



## osagerev

Awesome work.


----------



## RosD

Kathieh said:


> I was wondering what pattern the bottom part is, and the hooded top I made for my son, I still have the pattern somewhere though its a little worse for wear now but my son is 32
> Your knitting is perfect are they all mariannas pattern


Thank you, they are Marianna's patterns except for the booties and the hoodie. The bottom part is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo, it is a free pattern on Ravelry. When I am doing the bottom part if I have to increase or decrease a couple of stitches to make the stitch pattern fit, then that's what I do 💞


----------



## Nana Mc

Pretty in pink!


----------



## RosD

Liz at Furze said:


> Those are absolutely delightful. I was told on Friday that I'm going to be a Grandma for the first time...ridiculous excitement here...I love to know what the stitch pattern is for that first little dress - it's just gorgeous. Someone posted a similar stitch pattern recently but also didn't know what it was. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you and congratulations. The lace part is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. You're welcome 💞


----------



## RosD

redquilter said:


> You do incredible work. I love the pattern on the body of these sweaters.


Thank you 💞


----------



## dshorty57

WOW!!! They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## RosD

babybop said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you Babybop 💞


----------



## mbfled

What is the name of the stitch you have used in the all in one top down "vest"??


----------



## RosD

redquilter said:


> You do incredible work. I love the pattern on the body of these sweaters.


Oops double post 💞


----------



## gevereth

I thought that the top pic. lace is different than the Lace Diamond one, no ?


----------



## knitwitch36

i never get bored looking at these all in ones.these are beautiful with a beautiful model.lovely work.


----------



## christiliz

Gorgeous! Beautiful baby, lovely knitting!


----------



## Elaine C.

Jalsh said:


> I actually gasped when the photos came up. Gorgeous knitting,lucky baby.


Beautiful knitting. Love the shades of pink. The baby is just adorable!!


----------



## RosD

Windbeam said:


> Lovely sweater set!


Thank you💞


----------



## tracy

Beautiful knitting is there a link to the wee hats x


----------



## RosD

paljoey46 said:


> Wow, these are adorable. That is going to be one well dressed baby.


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

janis blondel said:


> Oh my! Your knitting is fantastic, so neatly done and the colours are amazing. I can't stop looking at your pictures.


Thank you so much. The mum to be Kristy loves them also. I'm just trying to decide what to make her next💞


----------



## tweeter

they are adorable


----------



## RosD

gevereth said:


> It is just magnificent ! Could you share please the lace pattern of the top picture ? I LOVE it. Thank you.


Thank you. The lace pattern is Lacy diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is a free pattern on Ravelry💞


----------



## RosD

grandmatimestwo said:


> So beautiful! I'm sure the mom to be will love it!


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

knittinginma said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Robin in MA


Thank you💞


----------



## nuthouse

RosD said:


> Thank you. The lace pattern is Lacy diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is a free pattern on Ravelry💞


Thank you for the info re pattern. I'll now be able to give it a try.


----------



## RosD

Evataz said:


> Wow... What a wonderful work. Lucky baby.


Thank you💞


----------



## Kay Knits

She will be the best dressed little baby girl. Very pretty.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Wow. Lovely. Lovely. Lovely. Those are all so sweet.


----------



## madaline

I love everything, I will check out jo anns to see if they have the yarn you used. Could you please tell me where I might find the pattern for the little booties, the cream and pink ones please.


----------



## RosD

dshorty57 said:


> WOW!!! They are all so gorgeous!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

Nana Mc said:


> Pretty in pink!


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

osagerev said:


> Awesome work.


Thank you💞


----------



## abc123retired

Beautiful! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## RosD

mbfled said:


> What is the name of the stitch you have used in the all in one top down "vest"??


It is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie Di Lorenzo. It is a free pattern on Ravelry 💞


----------



## RosD

gevereth said:


> I thought that the top pic. lace is different than the Lace Diamond one, no ?


Both of the top downs are knitted in the same diamond pattern 💞


----------



## RosD

knitwitch36 said:


> i never get bored looking at these all in ones.these are beautiful with a beautiful model.lovely work.


Thank you, Sophie is gorgeous💞


----------



## RosD

christiliz said:


> Gorgeous! Beautiful baby, lovely knitting!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

Elaine C. said:


> Beautiful knitting. Love the shades of pink. The baby is just adorable!!


Thank you, yes Sophie is adorable 💞 her mum loves this hoodie, so I'm making another one for her in the next size 💞


----------



## mopa2282

Lovely work.all beautiful.


----------



## RosD

tracy said:


> Beautiful knitting is there a link to the wee hats x


Thank you, yes it is on Ravelry, it's a free pattern by Marianna Mel 💞


----------



## mimisstuff

What pattern did you use. Thank you. Your work is impeccable.


----------



## RosD

tweeter said:


> they are adorable


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

Kay Knits said:


> She will be the best dressed little baby girl. Very pretty.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

SouthernGirl said:


> Wow. Lovely. Lovely. Lovely. Those are all so sweet.


Thank you 💞


----------



## kippyfure

Your projects are beautiful. I really like the stitch pattern you used in the bottom of the tops!!


----------



## louisezervas

Beautiful work!


----------



## RosD

madaline said:


> I love everything, I will check out jo anns to see if they have the yarn you used. Could you please tell me where I might find the pattern for the little booties, the cream and pink ones please.


Thank you, the booties are from the pattern book Patons Booties Galore 652. The pattern is No 7 in the book 💞


----------



## RosD

abc123retired said:


> Beautiful! Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you 💞


----------



## Mary-Lou

Oh my...you have done great work.....they are just awesome.
I do love this little cardi....
New baby is going to look gorgeous in them.


----------



## RosD

mopa2282 said:


> Lovely work.all beautiful.


Thank you 💞


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir

Marianna's pattern? Reference and link, please.

Suggest to new Momma that when the weeun outgrows the smallest size, that she save that outfit for a doll or teddy bear. That way, she can continue to enjoy them!


----------



## RosD

mimisstuff said:


> What pattern did you use. Thank you. Your work is impeccable.


Thank you. Do you mean for the lace part? It is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is a free pattern on Ravelry 💞


----------



## RosD

kippyfure said:


> Your projects are beautiful. I really like the stitch pattern you used in the bottom of the tops!!


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

louisezervas said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you💞


----------



## knitnanny

Beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## RosD

Mary-Lou said:


> Oh my...you have done great work.....they are just awesome.
> I do love this little cardi....
> New baby is going to look gorgeous in them.


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Marianna's pattern? Reference and link, please.
> 
> Suggest to new Momma that when the weeun outgrows the smallest size, that she save that outfit for a doll or teddy bear. That way, she can continue to enjoy them!


Yes it is Marianna's pattern, I love it and have made 14 of them. I have alredy suggested to the mum to be that she keeps the smallest set for a doll or teddy bear and she loves that idea💞


----------



## edithann

Lovely work, all beautiful. Pretty colors and designs. The new mom will be thrilled with all that you have made.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

knitnanny said:


> Beautiful, beautiful work!


Thank you💞


----------



## Emount

Wow! These are beautiful.


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Lovely work, all beautiful. Pretty colors and designs. The new mom will be thrilled with all that you have made.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, I have sent her these photos and she loves them💞


----------



## RosD

Emount said:


> Wow! These are beautiful.


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

nuthouse said:


> RosD, Beautiful work & lovely adaption of Marianna's pattern. What is the stitch you used for the body called & how many pattern repeats did you use? I would love to try your version & I always need a pattern to work from.


Thank you, it is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth By Nettie DiLorenzo. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. On the newborn size I did 3 1/2 repeats. On the next size I did I did 6 repeats. Hope this helps ... Ros💞


----------



## Nanswa

All I can say is "WOW". I love everything about every piece. Just gorgeous!


----------



## colon4me

Just gorgeous is all I can say.


----------



## joisamermaid

So pretty.


----------



## RosD

Nanswa said:


> All I can say is "WOW". I love everything about every piece. Just gorgeous!


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

colon4me said:


> Just gorgeous is all I can say.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

joisamermaid said:


> So pretty.


Thank you 💞


----------



## mambo22

beautiful knits


----------



## jeanne63

Jalsh said:


> I actually gasped when the photos came up. Gorgeous knitting,lucky baby.


Ditto! What's the stitch pattern for the body of sweater...I don't know these patterns.


----------



## marimom

I am on vaycay so I have not read all 10 pages and it may have been in there but here goes anyway. where can I find these patterns on ravelry.
thanx from st. maarten in the caribbean.


----------



## RosD

mambo22 said:


> beautiful knits


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

jeanne63 said:


> Ditto! What's the stitch pattern for the body of sweater...I don't know these patterns.


Thank you. The pattern is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It's a free pattern on Ravelry💞


----------



## RosD

marimom said:


> I am on vaycay so I have not read all 10 pages and it may have been in there but here goes anyway. where can I find these patterns on ravelry.
> thanx from st. maarten in the caribbean.


The pattern is Marianna Mel's All in one top down. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. The stitch pattern I used is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is also a free pattern on Ravelry💞


----------



## deechilders

Stunning!


----------



## RosD

deechilders said:


> Stunning!


Thank you💞


----------



## justinjared

lovely,lovely work of love!


----------



## KnitNorth

Lovely knitting you did on the top-down cardigans! I'm interested in finding out where I can find the patterns for the matching hats.
Everything you did is absolutely adorable.


----------



## grannysk

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

KnitNorth said:


> Lovely knitting you did on the top-down cardigans! I'm interested in finding out where I can find the patterns for the matching hats.
> Everything you did is absolutely adorable.


Thank you, the hat pattern is Marianna Mel's. I did two of her hats the same as her pattern. Then I used the same pattern for the other two and just changed it from the eyelet stitch pattern to the diamond lace stitch pattern. The hat pattern is free on Ravelry 💞


----------



## RosD

justinjared said:


> lovely,lovely work of love!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

grannysk said:


> Beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you💞


----------



## arkynana

Wow - Beautiful outfits :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irish Kathleen

An absolutely beautiful version of this sweater. What is that lovely stitch you have used in the body of the sweater?


----------



## RosD

arkynana said:


> Wow - Beautiful outfits :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

Irish Kathleen said:


> An absolutely beautiful version of this sweater. What is that lovely stitch you have used in the body of the sweater?


Thank you. The pattern is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is a free pattern on Ravelry 💞


----------



## Marilyn K.

Absolutely Priceless!


----------



## settermom

Beautiful knitting, delicious color!!! and lovely pattern on the body of sweater(s).


----------



## jcbraggins

Your work is gorgeous! Do you have a pattern for the hoodie?


----------



## BE FREE

Thank you for replying so soon . . I am headed for that site now. Hope I can do as good a job as you .


----------



## randiejg

All so beautiful, including the baby in the last picture. A lucky mum to have you making all these beautiful knits for her new baby.


----------



## KnitNorth

RosD said:


> Thank you, the hat pattern is Marianna Mel's. I did two of her hats the same as her pattern. Then I used the same pattern for the other two and just changed it from the eyelet stitch pattern to the diamond lace stitch pattern. The hat pattern is free on Ravelry 💞


Thank you so much, RosD!
I've downloaded the cardigan & hat patterns from Marianna Mel. And I did a search on Ravelry for the lace diamond stitch; it came up with 4 of them, none of which look like your stitch to me. 
Can I trouble you again for the designer name for the dishcloth, so I can narrow my search?


----------



## Lndyf9

So beautiful, everything is lovely.


----------



## RosD

Marilyn K. said:


> Absolutely Priceless!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

settermom said:


> Beautiful knitting, delicious color!!! and lovely pattern on the body of sweater(s).


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

jcbraggins said:


> Your work is gorgeous! Do you have a pattern for the hoodie?


Thank you, the pattern is in Peter Pan Book 280. Design 6 and it is called Hooded Jacket in Peter Pan D.K. There is a picture of it on the back cover. 💞


----------



## RosD

BE FREE said:


> Thank you for replying so soon . . I am headed for that site now. Hope I can do as good a job as you .


You are so welcome and yes you can. It will be beautiful 💞


----------



## kmansker

Beautiful outfits and I love the color of the yarn.


----------



## Sue721

Fabulous! You inspire me!


----------



## RosD

randiejg said:


> All so beautiful, including the baby in the last picture. A lucky mum to have you making all these beautiful knits for her new baby.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

KnitNorth said:


> Thank you so much, RosD!
> I've downloaded the cardigan & hat patterns from Marianna Mel. And I did a search on Ravelry for the lace diamond stitch; it came up with 4 of them, none of which look like your stitch to me.
> Can I trouble you again for the designer name for the dishcloth, so I can narrow my search?


The pattern is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. Hope this helps 💞


----------



## RosD

Lndyf9 said:


> So beautiful, everything is lovely.


Thank you 💞


----------



## BE FREE

I must have my stupid hat on today . I can't remember how to copy the patterns . Will try again latter.


----------



## RosD

kmansker said:


> Beautiful outfits and I love the color of the yarn.


Thank you 💞


----------



## jogs4201

Stunning! Just beautiful pink perfection in all it's glory! Lucky lil gal!


----------



## RosD

Sue721 said:


> Fabulous! You inspire me!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

BE FREE said:


> I must have my stupid hat on today . I can't remember how to copy the patterns . Will try again latter.


It will be the computers fault, not yours 💞


----------



## RosD

jogs4201 said:


> Stunning! Just beautiful pink perfection in all it's glory! Lucky lil gal!


Thank you💞


----------



## Nancylynn1946

What a lucky baby.


----------



## RosD

Nanjston said:


> What a lucky baby.


Thank you💞


----------



## Misty Mama

Lovely color and knitting, really like the pattern used on the lower part.


----------



## RosD

Misty Mama said:


> Lovely color and knitting, really like the pattern used on the lower part.


Thank you 💞


----------



## blumbergsrus

Very, very pretty.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Jalsh said:



> I actually gasped when the photos came up. Gorgeous knitting,lucky baby.


Me too!


----------



## RosD

blumbergsrus said:


> Very, very pretty.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

Woodstockgranny said:


> Me too!


Thank you💞


----------



## janettamargo

Gorgeous, all of them!!


----------



## stephaniec

These are lovely, thanks for sharing. Your knitting is beautiful!


----------



## katielm68

Wow you're such a great knitter. I love all your items made me want to try doing booties again. Lucky baby.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Perfect! I love pink, too, and think we can never have enough pink in our lives. :lol:


----------



## Gundi2

so cute all of it


----------



## brdlvr27

My children would have loved to have you as a Grandmother. Everything is so beautiful.


----------



## KnitNorth

RosD said:


> The pattern is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. Hope this helps 💞


THANK YOU!!! Got it.


----------



## Newcastle

What stitch pattern did you use on the hooded one and the top down One? Debi


----------



## Bisknit

Adorable!


----------



## nmclaire

They are all beautiful!


----------



## lori2637

Beautiful work and yarn color, let the spoiling begin!!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Gorgeous knitting. Can you share the stitch for the bottom of the first photo. It is especially lovely.


----------



## timtookie

These are absolutely beautiful. Adorable little one wearing the ever wonderful jacket, llve that pattern. Happy knitting.


----------



## Metrogal

The baby is adorable and the knitting is superb.


----------



## craftyone51

I agree with all the others. Your knitting is beautiful. Sophie is too cute in her adorable hoodie.


----------



## oge designs

Beautiful knitting, gorgeous colour


----------



## Kiwiflynn

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## annweb

Fantastic .I am unable to resist those sort of pinks and have to force myself to do other colours.


----------



## hgayle

Beautiful work and little outfits. All the other babies are going to be jealous.


----------



## jadancey

Those are all absolutely amazing. Love the colors.


----------



## juerobinson433

lovely knitting lucky baby


----------



## carol12

Very nice! She is one lucky grand baby, is this your first one?


----------



## tambirrer58

Oh My!! So pretty. Love your pattern on the sweaters! How did you do that??? The yarn is so pretty too. 
Wow didn't realize how long this thread is. It may have already been asked. If so, I apologize.


----------



## carol12

Very nice! Is there a pattern for this? Is this your first grand child? What st.did you use in the body? It is very nice! My first grand child is due the beginning of Jan. and my daughter is expecting a lot of hand knit I things from me.


----------



## knitpick

the stitch you used is it one you can share? love it.


----------



## Betsy's World

Jalsh said:


> I actually gasped when the photos came up. Gorgeous knitting,lucky baby.


dittoes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie

Your sets are so pretty and very well knitted... love pink !! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L

Everything is absolutely beautiful...I love the color...


----------



## bettys doll

can you share the pattern. I have knit so many of the plain top down sweaters that it would be fun to knit something different. Your work is beautiful and I love that you are doing 2 sizes.


----------



## RosD

janettamargo said:


> Gorgeous, all of them!!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

stephaniec said:


> These are lovely, thanks for sharing. Your knitting is beautiful!


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

katielm68 said:


> Wow you're such a great knitter. I love all your items made me want to try doing booties again. Lucky baby.


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

MrsBearstalker said:


> Perfect! I love pink, too, and think we can never have enough pink in our lives. :lol:


Thank you, you can see I love pink too, now to decide what to make next for her💞


----------



## RosD

Gundi2 said:


> so cute all of it


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

brdlvr27 said:


> My children would have loved to have you as a Grandmother. Everything is so beautiful.


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

KnitNorth said:


> THANK YOU!!! Got it.


You're welcome 💞


----------



## RosD

Bisknit said:


> Adorable!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

nmclaire said:


> They are all beautiful!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

lori2637 said:


> Beautiful work and yarn color, let the spoiling begin!!


Thank you, and that's my plan 💞


----------



## RosD

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Gorgeous knitting. Can you share the stitch for the bottom of the first photo. It is especially lovely.


Thank you. It is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is a free pattern on Ravelry💞


----------



## RosD

timtookie said:


> These are absolutely beautiful. Adorable little one wearing the ever wonderful jacket, llve that pattern. Happy knitting.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

Metrogal said:


> The baby is adorable and the knitting is superb.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> I agree with all the others. Your knitting is beautiful. Sophie is too cute in her adorable hoodie.


Thank you, Sophie's mum loves this hoodie so much, I'm making Sophie another one, same colour in the next size💞


----------



## RosD

oge designs said:


> Beautiful knitting, gorgeous colour


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

Kiwiflynn said:


> Beautiful knitting.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

annweb said:


> Fantastic .I am unable to resist those sort of pinks and have to force myself to do other colours.


Thank you , I know what you mean and this is a very pretty pink💞


----------



## RosD

hgayle said:


> Beautiful work and little outfits. All the other babies are going to be jealous.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

jadancey said:


> Those are all absolutely amazing. Love the colors.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

juerobinson433 said:


> lovely knitting lucky baby


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

carol12 said:


> Very nice! She is one lucky grand baby, is this your first one?


Thank you. I have 6 grandchildren. These are for my nephew's new baby💞


----------



## yona

I was out all day helping my daughter w/grandkids and just saw your stunning sweaters. 

I was absolutely amazed on how beautiful they look and what a great job you did!


----------



## RosD

Newcastle said:


> What stitch pattern did you use on the hooded one and the top down One? Debi


The stitch pattern for the top down is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo, it is a free pattern on Ravelry.💞

This is the stitch pattern on the hoodie.


----------



## RosD

yona said:


> I was out all day helping my daughter w/grandkids and just saw your stunning sweaters.
> 
> I was absolutely amazed on how beautiful they look and what a great job you did!


Thank you Yona💞


----------



## Frantomma

What stitch pattern did you use for the bottom of the All in one? And can you tell me where to find the hoodie pattern? Love the pattern in that too.


----------



## RosD

Frantomma said:


> What stitch pattern did you use for the bottom of the All in one? And can you tell me where to find the hoodie pattern? Love the pattern in that too.


For the All in one I used Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. The hoodie pattern is in Peter Pan Book 280, Design 6 and it is called Hooded Jacket in Peter Pan D.K. There is a picture of it on the back cover💞


----------



## Circular Knitter

Congrats on your upcoming edition to your family. I love knitting for my grandchildren!! And getting a head start on the next size up is just what I do, too. Mom's really love it, because when they love the newborn size...they already have the next size up without having to ask you to make it!
Beautiful work...love the shades of pink you chose.


----------



## luree

You do such nice work! Pretty colors and I think everyones favorite pattern.


----------



## Frantomma

Thanks so much for the info. 1st great grandchild due in January, so I'm working on projects.


----------



## Velsyl

Really pretty!


----------



## RosD

Circular Knitter said:


> Congrats on your upcoming edition to your family. I love knitting for my grandchildren!! And getting a head start on the next size up is just what I do, too. Mom's really love it, because when they love the newborn size...they already have the next size up without having to ask you to make it!
> Beautiful work...love the shades of pink you chose.


Thank you, I love Sirdar Snuggly Kisses because it just goes from the darker pink to the lighter one and looks so pretty💞


----------



## RosD

luree said:


> You do such nice work! Pretty colors and I think everyones favorite pattern.


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

Frantomma said:


> Thanks so much for the info. 1st great grandchild due in January, so I'm working on projects.


You're welcome, it's a very exciting time for you. Congratulations and best wishes💞


----------



## RosD

Velsyl said:


> Really pretty!


Thank you 💞


----------



## Frantomma

Found some on eBay and just ordered it. Thanks again.


----------



## RosD

Frantomma said:


> Found some on eBay and just ordered it. Thanks again.


You're welcome 💞 happy knitting💞


----------



## Patricia Cecilia

How sweet!


----------



## RosD

Patricia Cecilia said:


> How sweet!


Thank you💞


----------



## lovehomemade

lovely !! and the bub is cute too!!


----------



## DHeart

Jalsh said:


> I actually gasped when the photos came up. Gorgeous knitting,lucky baby.


That's funny! I did too.


----------



## RosD

lovehomemade said:


> lovely !! and the bub is cute too!!


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD

DHeart said:


> That's funny! I did too.


Thank you💞


----------



## BE FREE

I took my stupid hat off and figured it out. Thanks so much for the site info. I am doing this for the church fair so I better get going .


----------



## RosD

BE FREE said:


> I took my stupid hat off and figured it out. Thanks so much for the site info. I am doing this for the church fair so I better get going .


You're welcome, happy knitting💞


----------



## smj6112

These are all so beautiful. You do wonderful work.


----------



## RosD

smj6112 said:


> These are all so beautiful. You do wonderful work.


Thank you💞


----------



## ladymjc

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Vole61

Absolutely gorgeous, I love pink and so please Kirsty likes knitted things as theres nothing better than knitting pink baby things


----------



## RosD

ladymjc said:


> Absolutely stunning!!


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

Vole61 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, I love pink and so please Kirsty likes knitted things as theres nothing better than knitting pink baby things


Thank you, I thought I had better ask her if she likes any other colours. The answer was "yellow, purple, lots of colours maybe just surprise me". So I'm trying to decide what to make next for her, but there will definitely be more pink.💞


----------



## golfmom1018

Gorgeous work.


----------



## RosD

golfmom1018 said:


> Gorgeous work.


Thank you💞


----------



## Marg-ann

Yes, outstandingl work RosD. Wondering if you block? I haven't tried it yet. Your family is lucky to receive such beautiful gifts.


----------



## RosD

Marg-ann said:


> Yes, outstandingl work RosD. Wondering if you block? I haven't tried it yet. Your family is lucky to receive such beautiful gifts.


Thank you. No I don't block. The baby things I make are all acrylic, so I don't think they need it💞 I think I'm the lucky one, I get to make things for beautiful little darlings💞


----------



## lponsford

All are very pretty.


----------



## RosD

lponsford said:


> All are very pretty.


Thank you💞


----------



## jennyb1

I absolutely love your knitting - you are so talented. I have knitted a couple of the hoodies using the same pattern you used in your hoodie and loved making them. I made one in yellow and the other in a multi-colour pastel colour. I am intending to make one in pink once I finish the little hoodie I am in the process of knitting. Thank you for sharing your photos. Jenny xxxx


----------



## RosD

jennyb1 said:


> I absolutely love your knitting - you are so talented. I have knitted a couple of the hoodies using the same pattern you used in your hoodie and loved making them. I made one in yellow and the other in a multi-colour pastel colour. I am intending to make one in pink once I finish the little hoodie I am in the process of knitting. Thank you for sharing your photos. Jenny xxxx


Thank you so much, I am making another hoodie for Sophie in the same colour and the next size up because her Mum really loves it💞


----------



## Knitalot

What beautiful work!


----------



## RosD

Knitalot said:


> What beautiful work!


Thank you💞


----------



## desertcarr

Wow! You've been busy. This new family member is going to be quite well dressed! Excellent.


----------



## Marjh

They are beautiful outfits - gorgeous colour and very neatly done .


----------



## RosD

desertcarr said:


> Wow! You've been busy. This new family member is going to be quite well dressed! Excellent.


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD

Marjh said:


> They are beautiful outfits - gorgeous colour and very neatly done .


Thank you💞


----------



## Reyna

Lovely work. Thanks for showing!


----------



## RosD

Reyna said:


> Lovely work. Thanks for showing!


Thank you 💞


----------



## marianna mel

Thank you again for your lovely PM, RosD
Went looking for your photos - and I am so glad I did. These are just adorable! As others have already said you are a beautiful knitter. Thank you so much for sharing your photos - I love seeing them all. And these are really lovely. 

:-D 

Marianna


----------



## Veronica1248

Beautiful knitting, and a beautiful baby! You are a gifted knitter. Happy knitting.


----------



## RosD

marianna mel said:


> Thank you again for your lovely PM, RosD
> Went looking for your photos - and I am so glad I did. These are just adorable! As others have already said you are a beautiful knitter. Thank you so much for sharing your photos - I love seeing them all. And these are really lovely.
> 
> :-D
> 
> Marianna


Thank you so much Marianna. As you know already, I really love your patterns and of course it goes without saying I will definitely be making lots more of them 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Veronica1248 said:


> Beautiful knitting, and a beautiful baby! You are a gifted knitter. Happy knitting.


Thank you so much Veronica 💞 Ros


----------



## Mirror

RosD said:


> There is going to be a new baby girl born into our family and Mum to be Kristy loves hand knits and pink. This is the start of my gift to her with plenty more to come. I haven't decided which baby shawl and or blankets to
> make for her little darling. I just know I'm going to very busy and enjoying it. I really love Marianna's patterns


This is your own pattern can you tell how much wool we need.


----------



## Diane D

oh boy that just get better and better. What was this stitch called.


----------



## RosD

Mirror said:


> This is your own pattern can you tell how much wool we need.


For the 6 month size I used 50 grams of yarn. This is Marianna Mel's All in one top down. It's a free pattern on Ravelry. I just do a different stitch pattern for the skirt. Marianna has patterns for several sizes.????


----------



## RosD

Diane D said:


> oh boy that just get better and better. What was this stitch called.


Hi Diane, the stitch pattern is Lacy diamonds dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo, it's a free pattern on Ravelry. ???? Ros


----------



## knityknot

Gorgeous both baby and your knitting


----------



## jude3602

She's just as cute as can be.


----------



## lizbailey

How do I get the pattern?


----------



## RosD

lizbailey said:


> How do I get the pattern?


The pattern is Marianna Mel's All in one top down. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. The stitch pattern I used is Lacy Diamonds Dishcloth by Nettie DiLorenzo. It is also a free pattern on Ravelry. ????


----------

